# (OT) I'm sorry



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

To all the people I've offended, and hurt, I'm sorry. Please forgive me. I don't want anything, but to just say I'm sorry.
I know some of you have wished me ill, and your wish is being fulfilled.
I survived a recent car crash on Nov 1st., only to learn something dire and unrelated, revealed by a CT scan.
I probably won't ever be able to, or have the desire to contribute to the various slot forums, so this is probably good bye.
Thank you, and kudos, to all who befriended me, and helped me enjoy this hobby.
Please Do NOT send me anything to cheer me up, I won't appreciate it, so pass it on to others who would.
I have no faith in any God(s), but will not turn down any prayers or positive thoughts sent my way...it can't hurt.
I'm not very strong mentally/emotionally, because of this devastating health news, so I don't know how much longer I'll be able to communicate this way.

So Good Bye......


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Ralph3, I'm very sorry to hear of your misfortune, take care and best wishes!


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Ralph, I don't know that anyone wishes you ill. I sure don't. Try to take care of yourself as much as possible. I enjoyed any dealings I had with you. Good luck


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ralph, I have to agree with sidecar53.
best vibes to you in this time and encouragment to continue your associations with those who have supported you.
times may seem dark, and, I don't know maybe they are, but you probably can share with those that you like and trust to help you with your outlook.
I think you should continue to post where you like as long as you feel capable.
whatever has occurred you have my deepest sympathies and I hope you can find comfort and solace wherever it might present itself.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Agree also ..... No ill will coming from Arizona. Take care man ..... Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

We have never chatted ...

last time my hands were on a slot car... maybe 1967.. 1/24 scale.. Hobby track.

Remember it always the darkest just before the Dawn..
and Its not over till it IS over.

the very BEST TO YOU.

I have been on the other side... and was sent back.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

sorry to hear about your issues.
God bless
do not give up, way to often I have things that have cured some issues I have had, that the doctors say there nothing to do.

so do a lot of internet research.
yes there are bogus claims out there, but there are real ones as well


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hang in there Ralph, not knowing whats wrong its hard to offer intellectual support, but you have my well wishes.
And a disagreement here or there with people is just life, I'm sure no one wished you ill.
Push the hobby aside for awhile and take some time off.
Take care, we're always here.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

thank you for the well wishes....the last 24 hours were tough on me. I'm not ready to share with you people my problem on HT, as I've already shared waaay too much about It, and me, on Facebook.....so some of you already know my story.
To PartsPig and Bill Hall, please forgive my past words of insult to you both....I'm sorry.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hang in there Ralph. We're all family here and even though we argue sometimes, like all families, we pull for each other when we need it. Best of thoughts and prayer heading your way.

Paul


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

R3. Very sorry to read this. I was glad to have you back on here as I always enjoyed your posts. 
I wish you the best and hope that whatever it is , will turn around for you.
:thumbsup:


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Hang in there R3. Don't give up. We are all hoping/praying for you.


stu


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Fugedaboudit Ralph!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Ralph,
Sorry to hear that you got some devastating medical news. 

Just remember, doctors are not infallible. There are plenty of people still alive today who were given X weeks or months to live, years ago.

I'll miss your posts.

-- D


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Don't know you R3 but VERY sorry to hear of your trials. Can only hope things turn around for you. Miracles happen every day. Hang in there.

Later The fight the good fight Rockinator


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> Ralph, I have to agree with sidecar53.
> best vibes to you in this time and encouragment to continue your associations with those who have supported you.
> times may seem dark, and, I don't know maybe they are, but you probably can share with those that you like and trust to help you with your outlook.
> I think you should continue to post where you like as long as you feel capable.
> whatever has occurred you have my deepest sympathies and I hope you can find comfort and solace wherever it might present itself.


Ditto from Me too R-3 
best I can offer is what Larry Lype & I talked about..

do as much as you can.. to ENJOY Life as best you can, when you can....
My Health, has awakened My own "Mortality"...

so far so good, playing/collecting/building slot cars & Sci-Fi Models as much as I can comfortably... never "Seems" like "Enough" Time, since I tire more-easily as time progresses... LOL!! :freak:

BUT, I Make "Me-Time" (today for one..) in me little Man-Cave...
got some heat on in there to displace the moisture (cold/damp nights)..

probably take an hour or two, to just clean the track-rails...
and have some "Neat" things to Track Test... & maybe build a car or two more....

LIVE on the Positive-Side, ENJOY what YOU Have, and make the TIME to do it....

Heck, ANY one of US, could be hit with; Space-Junk, Bus hopping the curb going around a corner... or what ever, when ever....

If you need someone to talk to (have had 2 heart attacks & stint surgery's, and a triple bypass (was supposed to get a 5-bypass, but they ran out of "Good" vein material..)
going almost totally Deaf (this started in childhood)...
going blind-ish, glaucoma in family gene-pool, already-senile (and ENJOYING every Minute of it :freak::thumbsup:..

my email; [email protected] 
stay cool, and "ENJOY" the Simple-Things :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

